# 80's Redline BMX?



## jpscyclery (Jul 25, 2010)

It's a Chrome Moly frame with a black GT fork I'm guessing someone replaced. It has odyssey bulldog breaks, KKT pedals, and an odyssey Z77 seat. On the bottom of it, it says REDLINE in an oval and then says "chrome-Moly" then gives the serial number # L90092991 although the 9 after the L doesn't quite look like a 9. It also has a thick plastic racing number mounted to the front, as well as foam guards that are grey with blue and red accents that say "Redline design group" in white.... Any clues on model or year?


----------



## jpscyclery (Jul 26, 2010)

pictures, please enjoy and if you recognize or know what this bad boy is please let me know.!


----------



## jpscyclery (Jul 26, 2010)

Now on EBAY


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=150472549584#ht_500wt_944


----------



## jpscyclery (Jul 26, 2010)

It sold in like five seconds for 200 hundred. I am guessing I had something rarer than I thought. Did someone from here buy it?


----------



## bikesnbuses (Jul 28, 2010)

First guess it was the crank,seatpost clamp and the bars that nailed it...


----------

